# Anyone with Wee ones?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I just picked up the Barenakid ladies kids CD Snacktime. I'd highly recommend it as my 3yr old LOVES it! Much easier on my ears than Raffie Or Sharon Lois and Bram (Ick! I hate that stuff) I've not ever been a fan of BNL but have always admired their musicality, if not always their genre. I have to say that they hit the mark with this one. It's very well done and the style suits the music. 

The only other childrens CD I Purchased is Jack Johnson and I'm always on the lookout for childrens music that isn't of the norm.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not anymore, my youngest is 16, but thanks for the tip. My sister teaches primary, and I have guitar students with younger sibblings, so I'll spread the word.

I think Me First & The Gimme Gimmes should do a children's cd.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I just got the BNL record, haven't taken a good listen to it yet...my 2.5 yr old is into classical and happy monster band.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I hear you! they're funny aren't they? For the longest time my kids favorite was Physco Killer, then it switched to Turbo,now it's Warning by Greenday. I have no problem with her loving my music, but it's nice to have her own too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Starbuck50 said:


> I hear you! they're funny aren't they? For the longest time my kids favorite was Physco Killer, then it switched to Turbo,now it's Warning by Greenday. I have no problem with her loving my music, but it's nice to have her own too.


That's funny. As a kid I loved the Flying Pickets acapella version of Psycho Killer. And as an adult I've become a big Talking Heads fan BUT I don't really like the original version of Psycho Killer. Isn't that strange?

I have a 7 mo. old and he really enjoys the Rockabye Baby collection. The Cure CD from them is his favourite bed time music. He hears Boys Don't Cry and calms right now and kind of talks along. And by Lovesong he's snoring. We also have The Pet Shop Boys and Radiohead but The Cure is his favourite.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

jroberts said:


> I like the Tool one. Lullabye or not, it's difficult to not make that music sound sinister.


I had that and Metallica in my hand and put them down. I would have been buying them for my enjoyment, not his!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I never bought those either although I was really interested, cause they would have been for me. I love that she loves music so much. She keeps wanting me to fret the strings and for her to "play" them (rather roughly I must say)! She says "mommy you play greenday up there and I'll play Alice in Chains down here" Bless her heart!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> I just picked up the Barenakid ladies kids CD Snacktime. I'd highly recommend it as my 3yr old LOVES it! Much easier on my ears than Raffie Or Sharon Lois and Bram (Ick! I hate that stuff) I've not ever been a fan of BNL but have always admired their musicality, if not always their genre. I have to say that they hit the mark with this one. It's very well done and the style suits the music.
> 
> The only other childrens CD I Purchased is Jack Johnson and I'm always on the lookout for childrens music that isn't of the norm.


Thanks,...I'll have to look this one up!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

jroberts said:


> My wife keeps trying to push kids music on him, but he just doesn't care for it.


Good for you. Too much of that overmarketed pablum is bad for their brains and stunts their development if you ask me (which you didn't, I'll freely admit ). My 2-year-old loves John Lee Hooker and Bob Marley...we do listen to Raffi, but I can't stomach any of the rest of the kids music I've heard. It's insulting insincere overly prosodic drivel. Although I used to have a CD of blues and jazz for kids, which was real music selected for being more kid friendly, which was good. Also, a friend works at the Smithsonian and sent a copy of a Smithsonian Folkways CD for kids, which was excellent -- Pete Seeger, Woody Guthrie, Leadbelly...great stuff. They have a lot of real music tailored for kids: http://www.folkways.si.edu/searchresults.aspx?sPhrase=Children's&sType=cat

I'll check out this BNL CD, sounds interesting. 

Oh and another recommend for kids music, the soundtrack from Latcho Drom has some really hypnotic music on it that my little fella loves too.

There's so much great music in the world, I can't imagine the need for one more marketing-driven one-guy-with-a-synthesiser singing old macdonald had a farm, can you?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> . Also, a friend works at the Smithsonian and sent a copy of a Smithsonian Folkways CD for kids, which was excellent -- Pete Seeger, Woody Guthrie, Leadbelly...great stuff. They have a lot of real music tailored for kids: http://www.folkways.si.edu/searchresults.aspx?sPhrase=Children's&sType=cat


Thanks for that I'll have to check it out. I totally feel the same way about some of the drivel for little ones. I've purchased a couple of these:

http://www.putumayo.com/en/putumayo_kids.htm

And My Daughter especially loves the New Orleans one. AND I don't mind it either!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

My kids still like to hear Garcia & Grisman's "Not for Kids Only" album - it's almost at the point that I don't really need to hear "Teddy Bears Picnic" again.

They're getting a little old to want to hear the whole disc on a road trip, but they've got their favourites on there - What Will You Wear Jenny Jenkins, Aint' No Bugs on Me, Teddy Bears Picnic, Shenandoah Lullaby. 

All acoustic, blue grass/traditional/folk stuff.


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Car-tunes*

My daughter inherited her musical taste from me... _phew_.

We used to do road trips and would start off singing harmony to the _Arthur_ tape. Hilarious mix of musical styles. Easy to sing along to.

When she got tired of that, *she* would put in *The Beatles *mix tape! That's my girl!

She knew that Sporty Spice was the only one that could carry a tune! Good times...


----------

